# Sanyo plv z2000



## salesguy (Jun 28, 2012)

Being new I am looking at buying an inexpensive project for my first run at a home theater. Is the Sanyo PLV Z2000 a reliable beginning projector? I know it is an older model, but i have seen it online for an attractive price ($550). I anticipate my screen size to be between 100 and 120" and projecting from around 15 ft away. I am many going to be using it for movies and sports and the once in a while out side. Thanks all.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

It will be a bit dim for your application. According to PJCentral's calculator, using a 100" screen and your mounting distance, you'll have roughly 11fL of luminance. I try to recommend getting the fL (foot lamberts) around at least 16fL lately.

It can be done and it will probably look great, but brighter would be a bit better.


----------



## salesguy (Jun 28, 2012)

Sorry to bother you again, but you seem to know what you are talking about. I am also looking at this as well. Optoma EP749. I think that this will provide much more brightness. Any option on Optoma?


----------

